# Malkoff 2c availabilty notificatio-are these real?



## cruisaire (Mar 13, 2010)

So I sign up for e-mail notice when are next available. I get the notice last night and follow the link within 15 minutes....sold out again? How's this work? Am I that slow? Was this a ruse?


----------



## Niconical (Mar 13, 2010)

The Malkoffs would certainly not try any type of ruse to get you to look at the site. Quite apart from the fact that they just wouldn't, they're not that kind of people, they wouldn't need to anyway, Malkoff stuff pretty much sells itself. 

As for the 15 minutes-then-gone, I can see that happening for any Malkoff item, easily.


----------



## cruisaire (Mar 13, 2010)

Perhaps then these are best acquired by "resale". A quality product that's unavailable is still unavailable. I'll look elsewhere or try my hand at making my own (less than Malkoff quality). Thanks.


----------



## PapaGary (Mar 13, 2010)

I guess it's a matter of "You snooze, you loose". I got my notification e-mail that the 2-3 D cell drop-ins were back in stock yesterday at 5:39 PM and had it ordered by 5:59 PM. This AM they show "Out of Stock".

Wow.


----------



## Ksailork (Mar 13, 2010)

Actually they were out of the 2-3 cell Maglite dropins only three hours after the notification time stamp. Maybe even sooner - I wouldn't know because apparently I was snoozing. Guess it makes a case for a cell phone with Internet capabilities.


----------



## cruisaire (Mar 13, 2010)

PapaGary said:


> I guess it's a matter of "You snooze, you loose". This AM they show "Out of Stock".



I call it "living a normal life", not snoozing. When something sells out that quick, it was a pretty small quantity offered.


----------



## ztm (Mar 22, 2010)

I have been trying to get some Malkoff drop ins for a loooong time and they are never available. They really need to improve production because it puts people off when they can never get the product. Not everyone can stay online 24hours a day and order instantly when they "rarely" pop up. I am giving up myself and moving on to something else. No doubt it is a superb product and they are great people, but that does me no good if the products are never available.


----------



## Vesper (Mar 22, 2010)

It is a tad frustrating, but production will likely crank up fairly soon. Just consider it an exercise in patience grasshopper.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 22, 2010)

Have patience. Sooner or later you will get one, or two or three, or ten or twenty. Check around for other sources, dealers that carry Malkoff products.

Bill


----------



## unit311 (Mar 22, 2010)

ztm said:


> I have been trying to get some Malkoff drop ins for a loooong time and they are never available. They really need to improve production because it puts people off when they can never get the product. Not everyone can stay online 24hours a day and order instantly when they "rarely" pop up. I am giving up myself and moving on to something else. No doubt it is a superb product and they are great people, but that does me no good if the products are never available.



+1


----------



## RedLED (Mar 22, 2010)

Niconical said:


> The Malkoffs would certainly not try any type of ruse to get you to look at the site. Quite apart from the fact that they just wouldn't, they're not that kind of people, they wouldn't need to anyway, Malkoff stuff pretty much sells itself.
> 
> As for the 15 minutes-then-gone, I can see that happening for any Malkoff item, easily.


 
They really need to add some help. I know they are mom & pop, and that is great, but I think they need to address this.

I love the Malkoff products, hope they can get a better system of production.

Standing by with credit card!


----------

